# Vaginal and Bladder Issues



## dc (Jan 30, 1999)

I have IBS D and for the past two years I have had frequent bladder infections. In the past year I have also gotten quite a few yeast infections and some baterial infections. I also have recently had irritation in the vaginal area. I've had tests done and they came back with nothing. My gyno says if it doesn't clear up, they might look at the possibilty of it being vulvadynia. I don't know if these are connected to IBS or not. I was just wondering if anyone else had these problems.I have also just been prescribed elavil for my IBS. I had read somewhere that this is sometimes prescribed for vulvadynia. So maybe I can kill two birds with one stone.







I would also be interested in hearing from anyone who has been diagnosed with vulvadynia. I was just wondering exactly what symptoms you had and what they prescribed for it. Thanks all for your help.


----------



## newpatient (Apr 7, 2002)

Same here...my doc checked me for infections and came up with none, so he thinks I may have vulvodynia. My symptoms: a constant mild burning just inside the vagina, and frequent urination...I'm also on Elavil. Good stuff.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

what exactly is this disease? or condition? i have ibs (main symptom is pain) but at times it doesn't feel like spasms and it's lower down where my bladder is. i've been tested for bladder infections in the past (not recently)and they come back as neg! Frustrating because i can feel pressure and pain there at times-especially in the am after i first go to the bathroom. I also tend to get irritation.


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Boxgirl - I have pain and spasms in my bladder first thing in the morning after I pee too. I know I did have endometriosis on the outside of my bladder but had it removed. I don't know if it is from that or what. It only happens after my first pee of the day and lasts about 10 - 15 minutes.


----------



## dc (Jan 30, 1999)

Well they tell me that I don't have vulvodynia. They say it may just be a bad yeast infection that won't go away and have me taking a Diflucan every week. Still a little skeptical about the whole thing. The elavil did seem to help with my IBS but I was gaining too much weight from it and stopped taking it.


----------



## faith13 (Jul 29, 2002)

dc I just posted a reply to newpatient about the same symptoms you are experiencing . I have the same problem, but I have never been told its vulvodynia. I thought this condition caused pain not irritation. like you all my cultures come back negative, and they think its a yeast infection. Although i feel better now, its very hard to deal with this as you know. Im starting to think that Ibs has something to do with this vaginal irritation. good luck. Nicole


----------



## pennyann (Jul 29, 2002)

Hi, I have the same problem. I went to the ob/gyn for itching and some stinging externally. They tested me for everything and all they could find was a very very slight yeast infection...she said normally they wouldn't treat it but since I was complaining she gave me Diflucan. She said she tought the itching was caused by contact irritation even though I haven't used any new products. I switched to perfume and dye free soap and softener. I she told me to use hydrocortizone 1% cream externally for itching. It works great! Things seem to have calmed down quite a bit. I have noticed that going to the gym makes it much worse though.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

I feel a constant irritation, too. Are you at an age where things start to dry out a little? At some point, hormone cream helped me, then THAT started to irritate me, although I'm back trying another form of it, a suppository called Vagifem.Was your yeast cultured and it came back negative? So did mine. Sounds unlikely it would be yeast, then. Although with me, one doc said it could be yeast still on the outside skin, and prescribed Nystatin every day. I still don't think that's it.


----------

